# INTJ vs. INTP - please help.



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

This is just killing me. I now think that I've been an INTJ all along, engaging in some escapism by masquerading as an INTP. But it really bothers me that I can't figure out that last letter for sure. The online tests always give me like 51% J to 49% P. So the natural conclusion is that I balance both, but I can't deal with that because there's still the difference of Ni/Te or Ti/Ne.

Here's why I'm beginning to think I'm an INTJ in self-denial, please forgive how incredibly poorly I express some of these complex learning processes:



The "knowledge of the truth" about the world was such a revelation that I used it to shut down my constructive, visionary instincts to purposefully train myself in cold, hard logic and nothing more.
The "knowledge of self" also overwhelmed me, so I decided to give in to the fact that I don't feel sympathy for others (I must be a psychopath, so I might as well just let myself be stripped of emotion completely, and completely immerse myself into logical analysis and obsessive studying of my nihilism).
My consequent inability to literally remove all emotion only drove me to fight it harder.
Finally, my irrational perfectionism and obsession with my goals has at last gotten the better of me. I've developed a counter-mechanism of intensively nurturing my "P" and blocking out the "J". If I tell myself I don't _care_, and can just recklessly pursue pleasure, I worry less about my high standards.

I've always "been" an INTP, but it never fit quite right. INTP's are often more socially uncomfortable than I am. I'm no E, but I don't have much social self-consciousness. INTP's are more rigid than I am, like their Thinking is their pathological reflex, whereas I feel like my Thinking is just a very good quality of mine that I use to its full potential. INTP's also don't seem to need so many high personal goals like I do; but I assumed I was one of them since an INTJ would surely have _attained_ perfection and peace of mind by now. (I'm 19.)

Is any of this screaming INTJ, or INTP? I'm still very unsure. What I'd really like to get sorted out are the Ni/Te vs. Ti/Ne differences.


----------



## Kathryne (Sep 16, 2009)

I struggled with the SAME thing for quite some time... it's a pretty hard line.

The two things I could recommend for you to do (since, when it comes down to it, only you can REALLY know) are:

-take the test, filling in answers LEAST like you. this has worked for a lot of people. I actually haven't tried it.

-take a cognitive functions test, like (this) or (this).

That last one gave me a HUGE confirmation... not only did my dominant function come out as Ni, but Fe and Si came in dead last.
With INTPs and INTJs, the functions are switched completely (from Ni=>Ne, etc), so that makes it a little easier.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

oneoutside said:


> This is just killing me. I now think that I've been an INTJ all along, engaging in some escapism by masquerading as an INTP. But it really bothers me that I can't figure out that last letter for sure. The online tests always give me like 51% J to 49% P. So the natural conclusion is that I balance both, but I can't deal with that because there's still the difference of Ni/Te or Ti/Ne.
> 
> Here's why I'm beginning to think I'm an INTJ in self-denial, please forgive how incredibly poorly I express some of these complex learning processes:
> 
> ...




*Ti* is an internal process that likes to deal with objects through pure logic. Its like a highly tuned scalpel inside your head that is capable of dissecting things and finding out its inconsistencies. It is intensive and complex, concerned with extracting truth from things to form more general principles (then testing them). You are Tiying when you are lost in thought and you find yourself thinking about the reasons why something works the way it does, then wondering to what other things this might apply.

*Te *is focused outwards. It is systematic and deals with impersonal hierarchies, categories, rankings, etc. Its purpose is to organize the outside world and rule the interactions with objects through logic. You are Teying when you organize sheets of information into a complex mental map.

*Ni* deals with meaning and symbols that spring from your subconscious independently of the environment. It allows the user to have multiple points of view and choosing the best approach to a situation. A lot of descriptions state that it has a surprising quality and that it frequently comes up with solutions out of nowhere. Its content is timeless.

*Ne* finds patters and connections between different external objects to form webs of knowledge. It is concerned with possibilities, particularly with the future and how things could develop. It presents the user with multiple scenarios of possibilities and where each of them might lead. It is especially present when discussing topics with another person.

I dont dare giving you my opinion on your post since I dont know you very well and thus I am not certain what your type might be, but I hope this info is helpful


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

the differences between intps and intjs are pretty big. so the best way to find out who you are is actually to not study the functions (Ni vs Ne etc) but to compare how you act socially and how you deal with stuff in the outside world.

intps are very curious and open to most people, we come off as quite adorable sometimes, because we socialize with Ne and Fe. we find everything interesting and funny when we are in a good mood. but we are unsure about everything.

intjs are resolute, and have that quiet confidence intps lack. they don´t like to speculate like intps ("if a tree falls and no one hears it, it doesn´t matter if it makes a sound or not")- they absolutely love being right(especially about difficult problems), intps are indifferent and sometimes suprised(because we resolve problems with a deductive method from an allready speculated answer)

if the most annoying thing you know is dumb people speaking about stuff they don´t know about, then you are intj. if you just find them to be silly, you are intp.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

I think both (analyzing functions and reading portraits) are valid ways to approach the deal. I think if she posted here was probably because she already read those portraits and identified with both. I myself am INTP but I identify a great deal with INFJs. So... portraits are usually generalizations, INTJs value exact things.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the test link. I think I got an appropriately weird result:


-Fi: 15
-Ti: 15
-Ni: 15
-Te: 14
-Ne: 12
-Se: 10
-Si: 6
-Fe: 2

Your possible type code: INTJ



In that test, it seemed to me like both Te and Ti are things I use very naturally. But Ni definitely seems more familiar to me than Ne. I think it's correct that I have strong Fi, but everything I get from my Fi gets analyzed and articulated in a Thinking process. I never sit on a gut instinct, I figure out what caused it and what I've learned through the process.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The last comment you make in your most recent post strikes me as very INTJ - it seems like your 'gut instincts' may come from inspiration spawned by your Ni, which you measure and try to fit into a model with your Te. By your results, you should be a clear-cut INTJ, even with high Ti - I think that's natural, to have the introverted/extroverted opposite of your dominant or supportive function about even with it.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

Grey said:


> The last comment you make in your most recent post strikes me as very INTJ - it seems like your 'gut instincts' may come from inspiration spawned by your Ni, which you measure and try to fit into a model with your Te. By your results, you should be a clear-cut INTJ, even with high Ti - I think that's natural, to have the introverted/extroverted opposite of your dominant or supportive function about even with it.


Is Gut instinct associated with Ni?

That's wierd... I've always thought gut instinct was more of an Ne kind of thing.. where you don't peg your intuition to your self

That's why we see ENTP's like taking risks. Those high risk entrepreneurs are mostly ENTPs

Appreciate comments... I might be wrong


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

oneoutside said:


> This is just killing me. I now think that I've been an INTJ all along, engaging in some escapism by masquerading as an INTP. But it really bothers me that I can't figure out that last letter for sure. The online tests always give me like 51% J to 49% P. So the natural conclusion is that I balance both, but I can't deal with that because there's still the difference of Ni/Te or Ti/Ne.
> 
> Here's why I'm beginning to think I'm an INTJ in self-denial, please forgive how incredibly poorly I express some of these complex learning processes:
> 
> ...


Your uncertainty points at INTP, but your need to "fit" a type points at INTJ.

I think what's really the problem is that you try to fit a type and as a result are trying to behave like what you think that type should behave like. The end result is a lot of confusion. The first thing to do is to stop trying to "fit" a type. Just be yourself and the more comfortable you are with yourself, the easier it becomes to know what your type is.

Since you´re still very young, this confusion is pretty normal I think. I don't have experience myself with this because I didn't learn about the MBTI until I was 35 but I can imagine I would be less sure when I was your age if I had known the MBTI in those days.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

oneoutside said:


> This is just killing me. I now think that I've been an INTJ all along, engaging in some escapism by masquerading as an INTP. But it really bothers me that I can't figure out that last letter for sure. The online tests always give me like 51% J to 49% P. So the natural conclusion is that I balance both, but I can't deal with that because there's still the difference of Ni/Te or Ti/Ne.
> 
> Here's why I'm beginning to think I'm an INTJ in self-denial, please forgive how incredibly poorly I express some of these complex learning processes:
> 
> ...


Do you use Ne more or Ni? Look at the main page at the functions and they will tell you.


----------

